# Word of the Day - Dowager



## debodun (Mar 29, 2021)

Dowager (noun) - a widow with a title or property derived from her late husband; a dignified elderly woman.

My dad used to call dowagers "dough waggers" because they took delight in displaying their wealth.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 29, 2021)

Most dowagers from history that I am aware of lived ostentatious lifestyles.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2021)

He was hunched over in what we call a dowager's hump.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2021)

Dowager is a word that not many people use these days. Now they call that type of old woman a cougar.


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2021)

A cougar doesn't necessarily imply wealthy.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2021)

I disagree. Nowdays, it takes money for a cougar to keep the younger men interested.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2021)

When a duke dies and his son takes over the estate, there is often conflict between the wife of the new duke and the dowager (widow of the previous one).


----------

